# C.A.T. (a.k.a-collab art thread)



## zamiel (Feb 11, 2007)

C.A.T.

The Collab Art Thread

The idea behind this thread is to promote art collaborations in the board...since there is none.
Art collabs asides from being tons of fun, help people work with other artists this is a very important aspect if you ever want to work in studio, since you will be part of a team, its pretty much one of the first things you'll learn, team work is the back bone of all successful art studio.

So why not start working on that right now?

This is how it?s going to work.

1) If you wish to be part of C.A.T. you will post here declaring so, I?ll add you to a list of artists
2) After that you can ask (by post and pm) any of those artist to do a collab with you (if your not in the list you can't request a collab) and wait for am answer.
3) If you get a request for a collab, you may turn it down, but try to at least do a request every couple of weeks...what?s the fun in being in the list but not collabing?
4) After both (or the team if there are more that 2 artist on the collab) decide on what to do, notify me so I can post it on a "current collabs" post.
5) When the collab is finish, make a thread for it and post a link of the thread over here.
6)if any of the members of the collab fail to do their part, they must explain why, if no explanation is given(or if its a crappy one) they will be banned from the collabs for a short amount of time , if it happens again they may get longer bans, of perma bans from the collabs.

Other rules-
Please try to do as many collabs as you can, do not discriminate against new artists or any artist for that matter.
Also try helping less experienced artist by taking their requests and giving them tips, and show them the ropes.

note-sorry if something doesn't make sense...pretty late over here sleepyness starting to set in -____-zZz


----------



## zamiel (Feb 11, 2007)

-Artist List-

- Zamiel :]
-kool-ka-lang
-Zhero
-The Laughing Man
-Konflicti
-vervex
-Therahedwig
-aburoYin


----------



## zamiel (Feb 11, 2007)

-=Current Collabs=-

Global collab(anyone can do it)
color the CAT, pic ...or make one :]

Kool's


Konflikti's


vervex's


Therahedwig


----------



## zamiel (Feb 11, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> check the hitler mustache...Joinage?



eh...more of  a hitler beard


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 11, 2007)

hitler cat got deleted...

No harm done!!! went straight through.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Feb 12, 2007)

why a shovel? O.o


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 12, 2007)

why the fuck did my hitler cat get deleted? 
do i still get to join?


----------



## Zhero (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea ill join


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 12, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> why a shovel? O.o



uh...dunno, I thought I'd do something about a cat having that whole.


----------



## konflikti (Feb 12, 2007)

Add me too, although I'm bit busy at the moment.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 12, 2007)

konflikti said:


> Add me too, although I'm bit busy at the moment.



I think yours just blew zamiel's away by a long shot.


----------



## Feathers! (Feb 12, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> why the fuck did my hitler cat get deleted?
> do i still get to join?



It was deleted because you portrayed one of the most horrible leaders of the 20th century as a cat with a swatstika insignia on the shoulder.  If you support the Nazi party... thats your problem but you'll keep that bullshit out of this art gallery.


----------



## vervex (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmm... I could join and participate once in a while... Can I ?


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 13, 2007)

aburoYin said:


> It was deleted because you portrayed one of the most horrible leaders of the 20th century as a cat with a swatstika insignia on the shoulder.  If you support the Nazi party... thats your problem but you'll keep that bullshit out of this art gallery.



im totally against the nazi party infact im in a few anti-fascist orginizations, but whats the problem with some humor. it wasnt meant as propaganda it was a joke. who are you to say what im aloud to do with art? i think your the only one who took it seriously.


----------



## vervex (Feb 13, 2007)

Alright... here's my CAT :3



Done in 15 minutes. Feel free to color if you want


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 13, 2007)

it looks like i gotta do another one that dosent involve hitler...
too bad it was badass.


----------



## Feathers! (Feb 14, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> im totally against the nazi party infact im in a few anti-fascist orginizations, but whats the problem with some humor. it wasnt meant as propaganda it was a joke. who are you to say what im aloud to do with art? i think your the only one who took it seriously.



Its not funny, whatever the back story.  Its in poor taste and it was deleted.


You are allowed to do whatever you want with art.  If its in poor taste do not post it here.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 14, 2007)

aburoYin said:


> Its not funny, whatever the back story.  Its in poor taste and it was deleted.
> 
> 
> You are allowed to do whatever you want with art.  If its in poor taste do not post it here.



why is it in poor taste? why cant you just take it for the joke it is?


----------



## Feathers! (Feb 14, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> why is it in poor taste? why cant you just take it for the joke it is?



Im sure theres a thread for offensive jokes somewhere, but your "joke" does not belong here.  That is the end of the discussion about this topic.


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 17, 2007)

ME and this kitty-cat are joining in on the fun too.


So, aside from the global kitty(collab) has anyone got an idea for other kitties?

I'm officially calling all collabs in this thread kitties!


----------



## zamiel (Feb 19, 2007)

Therahedwig said:


> I'm officially calling all collabs in this thread kitties!



  good one...
well i might post some line art for you guys to color(more global kitties)...and im up for any weird crzy kitty ideas  ...that any one might have for me...


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 19, 2007)

zamiel said:


> good one...
> well i might post some line art for you guys to color(more global kitties)...and im up for any weird crzy kitty ideas  ...that any one might have for me...



Well, I have some sketches/thumbnails I don't work on I could work out and contribute.
It's not that they're bad, but when I was designing, they just weren't THE idea I was looking for...

Also, it might be an idea for all of us to get a way to contact eachother.
Because I think that if we have other means of contact, we will become more personal, and more closer, which will make it easier for some of use to go out and share an idea with the group...


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 19, 2007)

hmmm...most of the people who signed up here has a deviantart, so that's one way...


----------



## konflikti (Feb 19, 2007)

For me, irc would be great, since whenever I'm on computer, I'm on irc. This might not be the thing for others though. M$ Messenger would probably be easy and effective.

I don't really like the idea of DA or other forum type systems. It'd better be some sort of real time system, and not something you check once in a while. Say, if I want to do a collab, I want to do it right away, and not after couple days of waiting. Most likely after couple days I don't really feel for it at all.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 19, 2007)

haven't really used IRC in a looong time, though it's still in my comp. 
what channel do you use?


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I never used IRC before(my sister does, so we have it on the computer), so if we're are going to do something like that, someone will have to explain to me.

I have every other type of messenger(with help from trillian), but Msn and Skype are easiest for me...


----------



## vervex (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd go for MSN messenger or AIM. for some reason, I don't like IRC...

What could also be done is creating a free chat room on a page on my or somebody else's server and post a permanent link. Could be for example vervex.ca/cat/ or anything else /cat/ .

What do you think ?


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 19, 2007)

vervex said:


> I'd go for MSN messenger or AIM. for some reason, I don't like IRC...
> 
> What could also be done is creating a free chat room on a page on my or somebody else's server and post a permanent link. Could be for example vervex.ca/cat/ or anything else /cat/ .
> 
> What do you think ?



Sounds like a good idea... Now I think about it, it would be a cool idea to have something like piantchat as a chatbox, but ofcourse, I don't want to put too much pressure on you...

On another note, In which timezone does everyone live?

I'm at GM + 1...


----------



## konflikti (Feb 19, 2007)

GMT +2

Browser dependant contacting things don't really work, imo. I might leave browser alone for hours, but I'll always see what has been said in IRC or get alarmed by messenger.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 19, 2007)

gmt -5
I think I have an msn...I got something from jeff back then, but never used it since. XD


----------



## vervex (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm GMT -5 also.


----------



## zamiel (Feb 19, 2007)

im on GMT -4 .
i think that something like messenger would work best ...sinse is something must  people use.
but IRC is pretty popular as well so lets wait...maybe start off with messenger, and if this picks up alot of people we can move up to IRC


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay...

Now about messenger, should someone(like me) bug everyone specifically for an adress?

Or maybe everyone just adds the same person to their msn(like me, vervex or zhero, peeps who have their msn adress public at least...) and gets the other names through that?

I got an idea for a collab.
A narutofanart, why because we all signed in on this forum once upon a time because we were fans of naruto(presumably).
And, if we finish it, we can also post it in in fanworks, and intrest more people for C.A.T.(Did you know there are people who don't even know that the artist's gallery exists?)

Things I will have to think about are:
What will be the subject?
How are we going to devide the work amongst artists?(one does lineart, other does collouring)
What kind of media are we going to use.
And not to forget, who of you will be intrested?


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 20, 2007)

i finally have my replacement art done... hopefully this wont offend anyone like the hitler cat did.


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 1, 2007)

I almost forgot, add my name to this.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Mar 3, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## D.E.M. (Mar 4, 2007)

who wants to do a collab?


----------



## zamiel (Mar 4, 2007)

im crazy busy right now D:...so no collabs till the weekend...i have to turn in abunch of stuff by friday


----------



## Boo-chan (Mar 8, 2007)

Can I join?
I can't promise to be very active, but I'll do my best!
I suck at coloring, but I can make sketches! 

I had no idea something like this excisted! You should spread the word!


----------



## mr_yenz (Mar 9, 2007)

I wouldn't mind collabing, especially on oekaki or ms paint. xD


----------



## D.E.M. (Mar 11, 2007)

ms paint is good


----------



## Shirou-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

willin to do a collab


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 5, 2007)

Please put me on the list.


----------



## Therahedwig (May 15, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while, but I have this lineart here:


Which was originally designed for colouring practices, but everyone is allowed to work with it.
I myself already took two tries at colouring it, and it would be intresting to see what others woulddo with it!


----------



## vervex (May 18, 2007)

Hey Thera  I started coloring it !


I don't know if I'll finish it yet but that's where I am


----------



## Six* (May 18, 2007)

*reads first post*

i dont really get it much...
anyway, is it okay to join?


----------



## vervex (May 19, 2007)

XD
It's like, if you wanna do an art collab, here you come  Like Thera's drawing. She put the lineart here and I started coloring it.


----------



## s0id3 (May 19, 2007)

ill join, though i won't be initiating any collabs for a while its almost finals and i almost dont have any freetime anymore. But mainly i'l like to try color/shading ppls works as i need the most improvement in that.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 20, 2007)

Balls.

I'm in.


----------



## Therahedwig (May 20, 2007)

vervex said:


> Hey Thera  I started coloring it !
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'll finish it yet but that's where I am



Whoa, she reminds me a bit of sakura now!

It's definately weird and intresting to see someone else's colouring on your own work...

I might post some more linearts in the future...


----------



## Ryoshi (May 20, 2007)

Someone can color this! I never got a chance to color it. So have fun.


----------



## CrZyJ0E (Jun 15, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Someone can color this! I never got a chance to color it. So have fun.



Clean up your line are and save them time, and i'm sure they'll do it sooner.


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 23, 2007)

hey I'm interested in joining this thread, is this getting done on paint, paintchat, or oekaki?


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 24, 2007)

murasakipantsu said:


> hey I'm interested in joining this thread, is this getting done on paint, paintchat, or oekaki?



Unfortunatly, there's nothing specific to do stuff in, you actually have to make appointments with people...
But considering people are too shy to do that, you could also post linearts, sketches or the like.

For an example, you could ink ryoshi's sketch, or colour that pic I posted, or perhaps do one of the CAT-pics...


----------



## konflikti (Oct 18, 2007)

Linearts(or atleast black and white, mostly) for colorizationations:


*Spoiler*: __ 













If anyone is doing anything anymore, that is. How do I necroed sticky?


----------



## nindragon (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll join too
Haven't been here a long time since I flunked out of the Last Artist standing thing -___-
I have more time now on my hands so why not..last time all I did was bitch about how I didn't have time but this time I'm pretty sure. :X

P.S. konflikti that sig is the creepiest I've seen so far *shudders*


----------



## shika shaker 123 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice drawings everyone


----------



## Kuro (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll join 
Im not a great artist  
mostly I do sketches and Linearts


----------



## abcdefghijkLOL (Mar 3, 2008)

Dang, I thought this was a sticked thread of the manhwa C.A.T. and thought "Whoah, they like it that much?". Blyeah...I suppose I could color something sometime, but I'm pretty busy as is and gotta stop slacking off in school. The B's make me feel depressed.


----------



## momolade (Mar 16, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Add me too, although I'm bit busy at the moment.





it was cute so i went and coloured eet


----------



## Mayumi Hatake (Mar 19, 2008)

I would like to be a part of C.A.T. here is an example of my latest collab...

I did the background and coloring, nami86 did the lineart orginally:


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello ~
I found this thread and I wanna join please .
I'll participate as often as I can (:
I dunno if I could still post my own C.A.T.  - image and actually it's just a sketch but here it is :


I haven't got a scanner so I used my camera >.< " 
If it's not okay or good enought please tell me !! 



~DePp


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 21, 2008)

I DECLARE...joinage?
I have no idea what to say in my declaration 8D


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 21, 2008)

*revives aswell*

Sure, count me in, just notify me on what to do in time


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry, zamiel, the plethora of activity here's forcing me to remove the sticky for this. Let me know if you feel that it should regain it, though, or want to have at another attempt from scratch.

This has nothing to do with the fact that I can't change the icon to the Radiohead bear.


----------

